# Your man's backdoor?



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry if this is too graphic, but I think it's an ok question. 

Does any lady have your husband liking stimulation "there"? I know my husband does, but I am only beginning to think new ways to simulate him more. 

So I would like to know what you do. Anyone bought those kinky toys? I saw all kinds of weird stuff online. I was like "is this for straight or **** guys?" 

I am sure he would not want something huge. He is as straight as straight can be, but just seems very sensitive there. Oral that goes near there seems to please him immensely.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

She has never offered. I would be open to it if she put it on the table though.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

the anus has far more nerve endings than the penis. So it stands to reason some men would enjoy it. It is not at all unusual. If you are going to look a toys look for thin ones. Ones with girth would be quite painful unless he was used to that kind of thing.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> the anus has far more nerve endings than the penis. So it stands to reason some men would enjoy it. It is not at all unusual. If you are going to look a toys look for thin ones. Ones with girth would be quite painful unless he was used to that kind of thing.


No, he is certainly not "used to" anything going in, and is absolutely turned off by any gay thoughts. I also plan to get some good lube and work with my fingers and tongue to begin with. It's just that I saw many prostate massagers and was like "hmmm, how do you even use these?" 
Last time I tried with my finger in the prostate area a little. He seeme very happy. I don't know if it's a G spot sensation but will continue to explore.


----------



## guesswho (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought a strapon for my husband and that was 6 years ago. He wasn't sure at first but he loves it. We have taped several times. It can lead to further exploration even if your hubby is straight. He will question himself after awhile.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Pfft, I am straight as an arrow and have always enjoyed it. Current wife won't go near it...


----------

